# RBP's tail slapping eachother ?



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

I have 5 reds in a 125 gallon tank. The two in question are easily 6/6.5 inches already. They are starting this weird behavior of mouthing each other but not biting then they hover side by side head to tail and start slapping their bodies together. Is this some kind of pre-breeding ritual or possible territorial ?

Cathy


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Are they turning black?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

there is a good chance









keep us posted


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

from what you say, it sounds territorial to me. I have 5 rbp's that are around 7-8in and when one enters the territory of another, he'll either chase the invading one out of his space, or they'll go head down, tail up, parallel to each other, but facing other directions, and start flapping their tail. they're basically generating current to push the other away


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh cuz I really havent noticed any color change. They do that paralell facing opposite directions and slap their bodies together. As much as i would love them to breed I just dont have the space for 100's of baby RBP's........LOL. I breed thai plakad bettas so all my tanks are used with juvies right now.

Cathy


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

piranhamama said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh cuz I really havent noticed any color change. They do that paralell facing opposite directions and slap their bodies together. As much as i would love them to breed I just dont have the space for 100's of baby RBP's........LOL. I breed thai plakad bettas so all my tanks are used with juvies right now.
> 
> Cathy



Yeah it looks like sicne there not turning darker, there not spawning. But since you dont want them too, its all good :rasp:


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine do this quite often tail slapping each other mine do go realy dark(jet black) but they aint breading any answers i have a 7" freshwater lobster in with them so they have laid eggs and the lobster has eaten them but who knows


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

toppit sounds like at least yours are definitely breeding! take that lobster out!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh cuz I really havent noticed any color change. They do that paralell facing opposite directions and slap their bodies together. As much as i would love them to breed I just dont have the space for 100's of baby RBP's........LOL. I breed thai plakad bettas so all my tanks are used with juvies right now.
> 
> Cathy


sounds like sparing off to me, if they were breeding i think they would be head to head next to each other


----------

